# Three week break



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We took a break on Ranger's obedience training. Just did some hunting, and running in the fields over the holidays. 

Boy did that break show in his class last night. He was so interested in watching the new dogs, and handlers. You would have thought he had never learned to sit at heel. Just goes to show, training is always on going. Even with a 7 year old dog.


----------

